# Anyone use this Trail Cam?



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

I picked up a wildgame innovations iR5d 5.0MP Digital Game Scouting Camera over the weekend for around $80. I was just wondering if anyone on here uses them and how they like them? The guy at Dick's Sporting Goods said they are a really good camera and for the price, it was a great deal. That could have been his sales pitch, I dunno. But what do you guys think of these cameras?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

i have this cam. its the only one iv had so far and its been good to me. they take good pics. i havent tried the video setting yet. i have noticed right at sunset the pics are kinda blurry. its only at a short period right before dark. other than that its a great cam and will be fine.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have this cam as well. I love it. It takes very good quality pics day and night. I did switch it to video just to play around once and I wasnt happy with the video quality. I only got night videos so I cant comment on the day videos. I will never use the video setting anyhow so its no biggie. The battery life seems to be real good. I got somewhere between 4 and 6 months on the first set of batteries. Cant remember how long it was for sure. The cam had taken something like 4000 pics in that time and the few videos I got over night. As wrangler said, there is a few minute time frame just before dark where the pics are horible. Its because it is too dark to get a decent pic but not dark enough to switch itself into IR mode. That only lasts a few minutes though. My only gripe and its not really a gripe is that the trigger speed on this cam is horrible. I would not use this on a trail or you may never get any pics. I bought it for the purpose of putting at a feeder location so the trigger speed really isnt a concern for me. IMO I dont think you can buy a better quality cam for that price. I paid 80 bucks as well at Dicks back in the summer and it came with a SD card and the first set of batteries!!


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

I second what these guy said. I have the same cam. I have only had one problem. They have two models, the older model freezes up after the batteries run out. It is a known problem that Wildgame is aware of. I had this happen to me. If you just take it back to where you purchased it they will trade it out for the newer model. I bought the external battery pack for mine and get like 3 months out of the batteries.


----------



## ohioreddog (Dec 28, 2010)

Ive had good success with mine. Takes good pictures.


----------

